# Clomid 2ww August/September part 2...



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home ladies

CLOMID 2WW

Casper  

SALLYSTAR 

MINXY Testing 7th Sept  

NATALIEB(iui) Testing 7th Sept  

   ​


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just wanted to say goodluck to you who are testing over the weekend!!  

Debs i am often in winchester as i have a good friend who lives there, do you know the savannah pub??


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know the   arrived today (18 days after ovulation in the end!), just when I'm being a bridesmaid tomorrow as well   So its back to the   pills tomorrow! I think I'm going to just have a few drinks tomorrow and forget all about it, since I've spent most of the week in tears wondering what was going on. 

Good luck to all those testing this weekend, keep  

Kelly x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Kelly

So sorry hun

x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

BFN for me af just arrived. feeling very   and dh is away for the weekend. 
still at least am meeting ff in winchester today (thankfully). 
I hate ttc at the moment.
Its not supposed to be thi hard. 
Deb


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Debs and kelly             I am so sorry about af arriving for both of you!!!!! Hope your both ok?

Olive-are you back in sunny britain now then?did you have a nice time I was just gonna ask,am I still aloud on this list as I am not on clomid this cycle?would love to atay and be cycle buddies as there is loads of girlies I dont want to leave    doesn't matter if you have to take me off the list but I will still gate crash if thats ok??

Hope you all have a nice w/e

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

bad news here too, AF just got me too  

starting cycle 7 of the loony pills tomorrow


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Big  to all those who have had AF arrive.

  to all those still on the wait - fingers crossed   

Congratulations to Valerieg on your , somehow I missed that!! Only just seen it!!

AF is due for me on Monday - it was 5 days late last month (came on day we went on holiday  - typical!) So I am not sure when it will arrive this time. I haven't put myself down on the 2WW list as I am in treatment limbo at the moment, so I very much doubt if anything will happen. Plus - there has been a lack of  over the past few weeks! DH and I are getting along better this week, but still no BMS !

We have got our appointment at our clinic on Mon 5th - its not really an appointment, its more of an open evening which they have that you can go along to for info/ask questions etc. So, I am quite looking forward to that, would really like to go for treatment ASAP, the idea of waiting til the New Year is driving me mad! I need to get the ball rolling again!

Veronica


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah flipping heck Flowerpot,not you too hunny.Are you ok?? really sorry she got ya   thinking of you loads ,you know where we are if you need us    

VB-Hnag in there babe,hopefully you will have some good news for us soon                  

Kelly


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks kelly, your the best.  was starting to get confident, no AF, no pains, was even going to test this am but thought no stick to sunday as planned, then she arrived Grrrrrr.  felt ok initially, just curled up on sofa with wheat bag, choccie, a brandy, watching xfactor repeat, someone started singing a soppy song and it set me off  

but now, i'm just going onto holland and barrett website to get some flaxseed, dug out the cough medicine to try and improve ewcm (gonna post a question about that) and got a couple of acupuncturists to ring about setting up an appointment.    I think whats hardest is that each month gets worse, i'm now starting cycle 7  

Deb, sorry she got you too xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oooohh Flowerpot,soppy songs are not what you need right now,find your fave cd and whack the volume up,I have had the new Craig David cd on loads,I bought it after my af came last weekend   

I remember reading your post last week about accupuncture/reflexology,and I must admit I am really thinking about it too.think I am gonna have the IUI this month and if that fails I will deffo have accupuncture if we have IVF    I know what you mean about each month getting harder,I dont know how we find the energy and courage to plod on but somehow we do  


Have a chillin weekend,hope you feel a little better soon hunny!!

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Oh Flowerpot 
I was convinced this was your month. Looks like we will be cycle buddies again.
Oh well another month on the   pills.

 to you for next month

Debs


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Kelly, Joanne, Valerie, KJM, Kerry, Flowerpot, Debbie, Nicki, Sally, Minxie, Natalie - Good morning ladies, I hope that you are all ok.

Big hugs to you all.  

Ummm, very apprehensive after losing the twins, but we have a .  

 to everyone.  

xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Pootle, OMG!
Well done sweetie      
That is fantasic news. Be positive hun im sure it will be fine!

I wonder if you can help me? i had to come home at 8pm last night from my best friends b day party up town, I eat my meal and then came over really hot and sweaty, bloated like i needed loo, i felt and still do really sick and then started crying. I felt dreadful, not feeling to pretty this morning either?
You or anyone else had these kind of side effects on Clomid, (5 days after IUI)?

Again hun, congrats to you and DH, sorry for going on but feel abit worried and you are first one up at crack of dawn with ne today


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh hun, sorry your night was spoiled

What dose of Clomid are you on?

Personally I suffered with the sweats exactly the same as that, they just hit you out of nowhere don't they.  And the crying....yup, that's one of Clomid's nasty side effects too.  I have never had pmt or been a tearful person but I would cry at the blinking RSPCA adverts when on clomid!!!

xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Pootle.
Im on 50mg of Clomid, i didnt feel this bad last month!
So what now for you? have you phoned the clinic yet? how exciting!
Are you gonna tell people or wait for 3 months? I would shout it from the roof tops!
I had an Angel reading from a spirital lady and she said that the baby i lost two years ago was still with me every day and that she just wasnt ready to come to this world yet as she was happy where she was, but she would be back with me soon ( she actually said i would find out this September that i was pregnant)
So lets see if she was a mad loon or not


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Pootle -

Congratulations to you and DH
        

You lucky thing - that has cheered me up 

Here's to a healthy 9 months!

Veronica
xx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Oops I posted that too quick,

Natalie -   - hope you feel better today.

Veronica


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

*Natalie * - I am sat with tears rolling down my cheeks! (I'll blame the hormones!!) I don't think your lady was a mad loon (SO my saying!). Mine are with me everyday, I am sure. As for your clomid, I didn't feel anything the first month, but the 2nd month







. The sweats were awful....and my temper!!! The naughty step worked well most of the time, but I found Clomid gives you Tourettes too....I swore like a builder!!

Def going to wait for 3 months, so can only share my secret on here. We told everyone with the twins and that made it so hard afterwards, so will be keeping everything crossed that we have good news for everyone in 6 weeks. I hope so.

*VB* Thanks hun. I have always thought that miracles were a load of old tosh (you know the ones, 'stop thinking about it and it will happen'. I have heard that for 10 bloody years and the urge to scream gets stronger every time. We have been blessed with our own miracle though and I'll be saying my prayers for everyone from now on!

xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks VB, not myself today and a bit emotional.
But ill be fine.

Pootle, I know what you mean i cant tell you what i said to the PRICK in the convertable at the traffic lights yesterday but that will teach him for cutting up a woman on fertility drugs!!!
I actually started the conversation with" excuse me Sir        
He looked so scaired and im only little!


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh Nat, even though you are feeling low, you have made me







. I threatened to kill dp daily, in the most painful ways imaginable. Hang in there hun, it is worth it in the end

x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Will do.
Take care im off to church now so ill chat with you girls later.
Will put in a few prayers for you lucky ladies today.
God Bless
x 
P.s Pootle, how come you have x speacial smilies?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Have updated the list ladies

 pootle fab to see another  gives us clomid girls hope!

 to kjm, debbycuk and flowerpot! sorry the evil af got you

Kellydallard of course you can stay with us! we wouldnt have it any other way!! 

im waiting for af to appear to start my clomid and ten i can join you on the 2ww!! 

Love and  to all
suzie xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

What a fab sunday morning suprise POOTLE            Well done hunny,I though you were a bit quiet on your treatment and I totally understand why.Please take it easy and many congrats x ooohhh its made my day    It made me laugh when you put about the swearing,my dh described me as a dragon with serious pmt on clomid,think thats why he is happier as I am not on it this month x where do ya get all your cool pics??

Natalie,Sorry I cant help you much but I know the clomid can do all kinds of weird things to your body-hope you feel a bit better soon x

Suzie,Thanks for letting me stay   cant wait for you to join us so we can all be   buddies.

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Pootle

CONGRATULATIONS! I'm so very pleased for you (if not just a weenie bit jealous!) 
Hope you have a smooth nine months and a healthy (or more) bundle of joy!

Take care
Debs


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Pootle,

Congratualtions, thats great news!   Its gives me hope. I'm feeling ok today now, a good boogie and a few drinks last night did the trick. So, I'll just keep my fingers crossed this month.

Kelly x


----------



## Jackson (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi all, I have also posted this on the Clomid Girls page.
I am not sure if anyone remembers me, I posted on this page last year.  I stopped as I came off of clomid in Dec and had a Lap in Jan.  Luckily this was clear.  I started back on clomid for three months in March.

I was really at a low point as DP sperm count came back low although it was fine last year, my cycles were getting longer and I was told they would stop and my sister had a baby. I was happy but sad at the same time.  Consultant said sperm counts can go up and down and that DP could go back up but to be on ths safe side, at the beginning of July he put us on the IVF/ICSi waiting list.

However, my chest had been sore for a few weeks and the week after we seen him I had a niggling feeling to do a test.  I didn't tell DP as didn't want to get his hopes up again and I knew there was no chance.

IT WAS POSISTIVE.  I couldn't believe it and woke up DP rambling - it took him a few moments to understand what was happening.  As i am considered high risk I recieve a scan and pregnyl injection every week, i will be 12 weeks tomorrow and everything is going well.  

I just wanted to pass on my story so that you all do not give up hope.  This was my first month with no medication, i didn't know exactly when I would be ovulating and there was only 1 opportunity that we could have conceived.  Others had told me success stories which was nice but you never believe it is going to happen to you.  All I can say is don't give up hope as miracles can happen.

All the best to all that are on this horrible rollercoaster and I hope your miracle happens soon.  
jackson x x x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Kelly, Debs, Olive, Kelly

Thank you so much for the congrats!  I had been quiet as it really shouldn't/couldn't happen this month, I was convinced (bit of a blip around bd'ing time and thought the timing was well and truly out). I ovu when my body can be bothered, so truly everything was against us.  In 10 years, 3 pgs, 3 miscarriages,  I think I know my body quite well so really didn't think it would happen.  I even went out and got totally spangled one night a couple of weeks ago and with everything against us I would never have risked it if I thought there was even a small chance of being pg.  Maybe with losing the twins recently I didn't dare think it would work again?  

There is a long way to go, but will try everything to hang on to this little one this time.

HUGE hugs to all of the Clomid girls.  Having been a clomid girl for 5 years, i know how horrible it is to take for some of us. Everything crossed for all of you, truly.

x


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls, I have been quiet lately bc my computer is on the blink so I am using my friend's right now. 

I want to go to the bun in the oven thread but I'm too scared   ... silly huh? I got my hcg results back friday and things look good but I can't even tell you the terror that comes over me sometimes. I don't have my first scan until the 28th of sept so it's still a bit of a waiting game. I might be going to Poland next week to appartment hunt and after that we are off to Corsica for two weeks for vacation (last hurrah in France), these will be much needed distractions! So, I guess I might take the plunge this week and move to the other thread but I'll be checking on you guys and reading all your messages, and wishing all of you will join me soon    

Flowerpot - I am so sorry that this wasen't your month, it all sounded so positive. Hang in there girl, it WILL happen!

Pootle - Congrats on your BFP! I can totaly understand your cautious optimisim, it really is a rollercoaster of emotions. Good luck for a healthy nine months!  

Sorry if I forgot people, I'm a bit of a scatter brain today. Good luck to all of you still left to test!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello girls,

Congrats to Pootle!   so happy for you both. Take it easy though hun, do as little as possible.

Hello all you other lovelies. I hope you don't mind me hanging around now I'm off the   pills. Just lovley Metformin for me at the moment!

Wishing you all    soon.  Lots of 

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Cant stay long,still cant find my trainers for the gym    just wanted to sya hello to you all and check up on you!!!

Debs-read on the other thread about you grandad-sorry hunny-hope your dad is ok  

Pop back later x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Debs...sorry to hear about your grandad 
Pootle... congratulations !!     

I'm on CD21 so fingers crossed  
Sending lots of     to everyone

Will try & catch up with personals later...shouldn't even be on here now as soooo much work to do ! 

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Natasha,


Wow you always busy,what do you do?(sorry I am dead nosey ) How do you feel this monthwhen is test date ok enough questions.

Best of luck this cycle hunny                      

Kelly x


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Pootle -    on your !!! Did you feel any different on the   this month?

Debs - sorry to hear about your grandpa  

Sorry I have been a bit crap this cycle and not posted much for the last few weeks, feeling a bit jaded with all this ttc stuff, and sorry for myself with my knacknered back which is thankfully now getting better and I can actually sit down without wincing!  

Getting really nervous about the testing as am sooooooo tempted to go and buy a first response, probably going to be a   but have been really really tired and really bad indigestion over the last few days.......I'm sure it's probably all in my head and I think I might definitely be clutching at straws now as on the other hand I have all the usual   signs as well.

 to  everyone still on the hateful    !!!

Nicki.x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hiya NIcki

I hope it's not in your head and it's in your tum                    

Niki x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah Nicki

Hang in there hunny            

Right im off to sleep for a week after my gym session,no it was good really,feel much better for doing it!!

Love to ya all.
KELLY


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Casper and Sally, Just wanted to wish you both really good luck for Thursday.

Casper, I have bad indigestion today too. I test on the 7th.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I've got no symptoms of anything...either AF or pg...don't feel bloated (well thats a bit of a lie...I do look bloated but thats only cos I've just eaten my dinner !!) I'm just trying not to think too much about it again...not always easy but keeping my mind occupied on other things helps...if I have a 28 day cycle then should test on 7 September but since I've been ovulating over a couple of days (2 eggs released) whilst on Clomid my cycles have got a bit longer....I'm gonna try & not test unless AF's late....well, that's what I say now  I've been doing my temps this month & after I ovulated they shot up & are still consistently high...just want them to stay high   

*Kelly...*

How's everything with you...did you have a good gym session...what class did you do  I usually do yoga but haven't been to class for a while now...must dust my mat off & start again 

Nosey nosey   I work for part of the Financial Times Group as an IT Project Administrator & we've got lots of projects on the go at moment so always having to type up documents & Minutes etc...I also do some in-house IT training & co-ordinate all external IT training...plus a bit of a PA to 2 senior Directors & basic administration for 140 IT staff (travel, overtime, expenses etc etc)...so yep, I'm certainly kept on my toes which is why I always busy   (I actually went to art college & then trained as a primary school teacher as uni...so a total career change !!  )

*Casper & Sally*...keeping everything crossed for you...sending you both loads of    

*Natalie*...how you doing my cycle buddy...everything's crossed   

*Valerie*...how are you feeling 

*Jackson*...congratulations on your   

*KerryB*...how are you doing, now you're off the  pills 

*Debs*...hope you're ok 

*Flowerpot*...where are you  Thinking of you wherever you are 

*Sooze*...not seen you for ages now...if you're reading this then I hope you're ok 

*whenwillI*...good to "see" you...hope all's ok with you 

*Olive, VB, kjm, Joanne, Pootle*....how are you ladies  And sorry to anyone else I've missed....

Here's heaps of     
     

Take care

 

Natasha


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi

Took a test yesterday, couldn't resist,  ....know it could be too early to test but have all the sypmtoms of  , and really what bloody difference can 36 hours make?

Really peeved................. 

Nicki.x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Nicki

36 hours can make a hell of a difference.  It's not over til it's over               


Natasha - I'm fine thanks, not sleeping at all but thats probably just my body preparing me for what's to come    Good Luck for this month          

Niki x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm good thanks Natasha. 6 days have flown by without the mad pills! Feeling ok, still tired though and the Met is making me very thirsty, but I suppose drinking lots of water cna only do good things!

Hope your ok hun, you busy bunny!

Hi to all your lovely ladies waiting to test   and those who've been   by the    sending you all   and  

xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nicki-please dont think the worst as the other niki said it could be too early          

Natasha-how are you feeling,any signs of anything-your job sounds way too complicated for me,bet you just butter bread at a cob shop really and your just spinning me a tale    stay posotive,keep us posted    

Hello Biscuit monster       what did I tell you yestarday-go and put your feet up        
your like mother to us now cos you can check on us all and tell us off if we test to early    were not payinf you though   

Got to dash and get the    in cos its  

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kelly you always make me laugh....I tell you, sometimes I wish I did work in a sandwich shop !!!!!   

No signs of anything...not feeling particularly bloated like I usually do around now until AF arrives, no frequent peeing this month for a change, no sore boobs....absolutely nadda symptoms. I have got a very sore throat though (although that can't be a symptom !!)....but so hope I've not got a cold coming 
Got another acupuncture session on Friday afternoon which I'm looking forward to.

It's sooooooo hot here...Gareth & me sitting here in the lounge with the fan blowing on us & all the windows open....might have to go put my head in the freezer to cool off !!!   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Natasha,

Glad I make you laugh     The weather has totally turned here-we have got thunderstorms now eeekkk     I really hope you get a much deserved bfp hunny.

                                                                 

Kelly x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

to all those testing tomorrow and the next few days 

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello ladies,
Hope you are all well?

Casper Its not over yet 

Minxy , i made a mistake i test on the 8th not 7th(maybe i sould test anyway with you, otherwise i wont have a cycle buddy!) 

I am bloated and windy! 
No sore or large boobs this month, DH is gutted 
Keep getting alternating ovary pains so think the **** is on her way!
Really tired same as last month, bed by 9pm every night (im so Rock and Roll!)

Whats new with you Kelly?
Pootle, how you feeling?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hey Natalie*

I was wondering where my buddy chum has been all day 

Sorry you're feeling bloated & windy  ...drink peppermint tea as that really helps ease it.

Are you on CD21 today then  I'll test with you on 8 September instead as I ov'd CD14 & CD15 so if its like last month then my cycle will go by the 2nd ovulation....we'll hold hands & test together (not literally obviously   )... please let it be a BFP for us !!     

Sore throat is getting worse....gonna go & make myself a honey & lemon drink in a minute...been sucking Ricola Herb lozenges & glycerine pastilles all day...don't think sposed to eat them like sweets    They don't seem to have helped much...I don't want germs & someone's gone & shared theirs !!

Talking of big boobies...I actually got round to getting mine measured yesterday as they seem to have grown even more over last 6mths...now I'm really annoyed as I spent loads of money on new underwear last month only to find out that I should be wearing bigger (they are rather large !!)... Nightmare !  Gareth now can't wait to see how much bigger they get when I'm pregnant...I'm _not_ looking forward to it !  

I fancy an early night tucked up in bed with my heated wheatbag (to warm womb & aid implantation  ) & my book (reading The Da Vinci Code at long last & really enjoying it)....however, I don't wanna miss Lost & I've got to stay up till 11pm cos watched on E4 last week....how stupid am I  (don't answer that one   )

Anyway, stay positive hunny...I'm gonna whip that b!tches ass as I think she's done her fair share of damage this month & needs to keep away if she knows what's good for her     

*Hi Nutty Kell* 

Thanks for all the good luck wishes  and I love what you tell your little man about thunderstorms  I actually think we'll get them here tomorrow as it's so hot & dry here & no real air if you know what I mean...it's worse in the city though anyway. I love thunderstorms - as long as I'm inside watching 

Hope you're doing ok & taking it easy 

*Casper hun*

It ain't over till it's over....don't get too disheartened as you could have just tested too early...we torture ourselves every month don't we  I've got everything crossed for you and sending you lots of  across the Irish Sea from Sarf London    

*Olive*

How are you sweetcheeks 

*KerryB*

Good to hear you're ok...I asked consultant about Met & he said I could try it instead of Clomid but not much point as more likely to get side effects & since I ovulate fine anyway & responding to Clomid then I decided not to bother. Hope it's your month hun  

Hope everyone else is ok...sending you all  

Love you all 

   

Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Minxy, Your post was so lovely thankyou. I would love to test with you.
I ovulated an day 15 and i also think 16 cos i had lots of pains.
My DR makes me test 16 days after IUI which works out the 8th.

Been so tired( thinks its stress!) fell asleep in middle of LOST Gutted!
Not holding out much hope for me this month, all the symtons today that AF is coming, Bloated and windy, lots of CRM,dragging pain and really down in the dumps!

It sounds really possitive for you, big boobies and all!

I can only catch up on here when i can cos i dont work in an office so have to wait till im home or day off.

CASPER AND SALLY, COME ON GIRLS


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi 

Thanks for all your   ,   hasn't arrived yet but all the usual warning signs are there and she usually torments me until the evening. Haven't got the nerve to test though.

Sally have you done yours yet? Sending you lots of    and   .

Nicki.x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Casper
Good luck hun    the   got me on sunday. sorry for not keeping everyone upto date. It has been a mad week. So i am now cd 5 and day 4 of the   pills. here we go again!!!!!!

Good luck girl and let us know how your doin         

Love Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Sal....  

I can't believe the wicked witch got you too...she really has been doing a blanket bombing recently hasn't she    

Take care hun 

Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

AAgghh! Just to let you know I won't be arround much for the next couple of weeks.
I'm at the consultants on Monday (fingers crossed), then at my Grandads funeral on Friday, and then I'm managing a huge event for work which means I'll be away when I ovulate. Oh and I'm trying to find time for my poor old dh and some .

I could really do with a holiday right now. 

Sal - Sorry to here af got you. I'm taking the last pill tonight. Fingers crossed for this month.

Everyone else -  hoping this is your month!

TTFN
Deb


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Boy the clomid just got me, im so down today very tearful.
ive got to be in work at 12 and im panicing about going in.
im really worried about what this is doing to me and Dh i havnt really talked to him for the last couple of days.
My whole life has become this treatment and i dont think i can do it anymore.
Dh is so sweet and getting on with it and really thinks its worked this time.
I cant bear to disserpoint him anymore.
I really dont think this is gonna work for me.
Sorry girls to bring a downer on the day but ive got no one else to rant and moan to.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

aww natalie 

hun we all know what you are going through hun, so rant  away , thats what we are all here for. The clomid makes me really down too so know where you are coming from.
Can you s*d work today? I know i shouldnt say that but i did 

love and hugs
suzie xx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Sally - so sorry about that old b***h   - I really hate her!   to you and hope this next month is your month.

Natalie - don't worry about ranting, that's what this board is for, sorry you're so down, these pills are a total nightmare but hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end. And as for DH, you're not disappointing him, you're in this together and it takes 2 to make it work (as well has something   to beat that old  to death with!) do something to spoil yourselves this weekend and then you'lll have something to look forward to. 

Nicki.x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

no ive had so much time off already they are sick off me.
i know im gonna get there and just start crying , cant stop now!
It makes me panic so much.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Natalie my little sweetpea 

Sending you loads & loads of     

The whole ttc thing can make us so positive one minute, so negative the next & I think it's the combination of hormones, emotions & trying so hard to do everything right only do be let down time & time again...I think every single one of us has experienced this. The men in our lives try to remain positive & optimistic but I do think alot of that is for us & I'm sure deep inside it's cutting them up too...especially as once they've "done the deed" there's little involvement for them until the babies born...we're the ones who have to put up with raging hormones & all the physical symptoms. You're not letting your DP down, you're not letting anyone down...none of this is your fault 

Anyway, I'm rambling....I can fully appreciate it's not easy to stay positive but you know what they say about the "power of positive thought"  

Wish there was more I could say or do...it's really sad reading your post cos you're always so chirpy. We're all in this together hun & I truely believe your time (all our time) will come soon 

Take care      
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks.
this has been the worst day so far, ive got to go to work in 15 mins and my makeup is all down my face(im a make up consultant, so not good!)
I just wanna go back to bed.


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

going to work now not home till 10 tonight so probably wont talk till friday night.
God Bless each and every one of you. x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Natalie -  
Hope today went ok.

Take care
Deb


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Natalie,

Big                      coming your way hunny,you rant away as much as you like-thats what we are hear for  

Sally -  how are you today?

Debs-Sounds like your going to be very busy in more ways than 1    

Natasha-I ok thanks,gonna drag dh to gym in a bit   did you get a thunderstorm?

Niki-hang in there     

Suzie-how are you today?? any signs of af yet

Right im off cos I am starving marvin x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi girls im back, 
Got told to go home as i look too misog(they didnt say that but i know thats what they meant.)
Am I the only one out there that cant handle being at work?
I just wanna punch people in the face and say " get a life, there are people with no where to live, starving and worse and you are getting all ****ty with me cos my company, not me personally, has discontinued the f***ing shade of lipstick that you have used fot f***ing 20 years!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

natalie

aww hun , sorry you got sent home, you could have been me writing the post as when im on the clomid i get like that, i work in a massive new library and sometimes i just want to chuck the book at someone and say what do you think this is a library 

BIG hugs to you

suzie xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

p.s i also guarantee that tomorrow is another day hun xx never forget its the clomid not you!!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks Suzie,
i really need a career change, i want to do something worth while, really help and make a difference but im off sick all the time from tx. no one will put up with that!
im on a temp contract at mo.
demoted myself and told them bout tx. that finishes on 8th oct then i dont know whats next for me.
i dont think they will keep me on and i hope they dont but DH doesnt earn enough to keep us both.
Anyone know if io can claim anything from goverment for a while?, dont know about these things?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

natalie 

im not sure about the government benefits , i know if you are on sick from dr then you can get some sick pay , maybe ask the girls on the work issue board.
I know its so hard trying to juggle everything!

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Natalie,

I have posted to you on the buddy thread


----------



## pockiez (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,
I've finally had some good news, I got my blood test today and I was 33.8, I'm really chuffed I'd only been 17.8 & 11.6 previously, I was told that you need to be over 30.

I was feeling a bit low what with my period arriving at the weekend and my fil's funeral is tomorrow.  

I was really chuffed to see Pootle's BFP, let's hope there's a lot more this month.

My blood test was done when I was on 50mg of Clomid, I didn't have the results before the specialist and they upped me to 100mg.  I'm not sure what to do, whether to stick to the 100mg they prescribed or drop myself back down to 50mg.

Wishing you all well and lots of baby dust.

Michelle
x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Michelle
 for you and DH today.
Veronica


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

HELP! I am so confused....

Last night I did a clearblue test when I got home from work and it was +ve, faint but definitely there. I did another one this morning at 5.30am (can't sleep) and it was fainter so I went to tesco before work and bought a ditigal test and it says -ve.....what the hell is going on!?! Has anyone else had this problem? I have the normal cramps and assumed   was on her way.



Nicki.x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nicki,

I have posted on the seperate thread but just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you      the negative result may be because of the hcg not being strong enough yet,try to hang in there and re test in the morning,if I were you I would get a couple of different tests and get dh to hide them today,then use them tomorrow.Thinking of you loads

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sending   to all 2wwer's. Not sure how many are left! Minxy and Nicki?? My brain is still  !

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Can we have a new September thread please 'cos I'm just as confused!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well I'm still in the  To be honest I'm not feeling that positive about it & have pretty much convinced myself that its not gonna be positive...but spose just have to wait & see. Not got any symptoms still...nothing to indicate AF or pg.
Natalie is same cycle day as me so we're both in 

Just off to another acupuncture session so will try log on again later (if our Broadbands working cos it went down yet again for whole of last night - arrgghhh !)

    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

The suspense is killing me, I'm dying to go home and do more testing!!!! It's driving me mad   !

Nicki.x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Limit yourselves girls! Think of the drama, think of the suspence..... 

.....oh sod it where are those peesticks?


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Debbie

In the glove compartment of my car which is about 10 steps from the back door of the office...and having got 2   and 1   in the last 18 hours I can hear them calling out to me!!!

Nicki.x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You poor love, thats worse than them being at home knowong they are so close but so far! What time do you finish?

xx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

not till 5 and I have 2 meetings to get through before then......at least one of which is with a person who is even less mentally stable than me today!   

N.x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Crikey - How the hell are you going to manage? 
(My advice - think bubbles  )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It will go quickly, especially if your with another   person!!!!!!!!!

       

xxxxx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

No idea, but at this rate I'll be slightly hsyterical by the time I get to do the damn test again and then I'll miss the damn stick altogether!!!

N.x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

FEELING MUCH BETTER EMOTIONALLY TODAY, HAD A BETTER DAY AT WORK.
GOT REAL BAD AF PAINS SO NOT MUCH HOPE FOR ME THIS MONTH I THINK.
HAVIN A FEW GLASSES OF WINE TONIGHT(WELL DESERVED).
HAD A REALLY LOVELY DREAM THIS MORNING THAT I HAD A VERY LOVELY BLACK MAN IN MY BEDROOM(BIT SAUCY) TOLD DH, " ITS A COMMON SIDE EFFECT WITH CLOMID!!!) , HE BELIEVED ME TOO 

HOW IS MY MINXY DOING?
CASPER?

KELLY, THOUGHT OF YOU IN TESCO WHEN I WAS BUYING MY CHOCOLATE RASHONS!

hOPE YOUR ALL WELL?

DH KEEPS LOOKING AT ME LIKE IM A LOON COS I WAS SO DOWN YESTERDAY AND NOW IM FINE, MAYBE I AM


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello there my cycle & name buddy (well almost name !!  Natalie/Natasha)

Glad you're feeling much better today...the clomid is a mare with our moods isn't it 
You saucy mare you....my ex fiance was from Ghana but I definitely wouldn't want to dream about him...more like a nightmare !!!  Can't believe your DH fell for your excuse...actually I can't believe you shared it with him ! I had a horrible dream the other night that Gareths was having an affair & didn't know how to tell me & I only found out when I phoned him & a woman answered...went & looked for him & she's saying thanks for giving me your lovely boyfriend   I went to punch her & actually woke myself up as I was jumped in my sleep....horrible horrible...told G in the morning & he gave me lots of cuddles (whilst laughing at me saying how silly I was) I had really vivid dreams last couple of cycles of Clomid, round about same time in my cycle...very strange ! 

Had acupuncture this afternoon & he's really pleased with how it's going...he said that in only 3 sessions my body is responding really well so fingers crossed...got another one next Friday too. Pins just below my knees today (that felt reeeeaallly wierd) & another one in my belly with the Moxa burning over it again. I'm really enjoying the sessions.

Sorry you're getting pains but it ain't over till the fat lady sings (well when the wicked witch arrives anyway !)...so stay positive...I know I've not been feeling that positive last few days although I've not had any symptoms of anything...had a sharp twinge in my "womb" area earlier, after acu, but only lasted a second & nothing since....keeping everything crossed for us hun...
 

Only thing is, the woman in ground floor flat below us (we live Victorian conversion, 3 flats & we're the 1st floor) is pregnant...I thought she might be as saw a "mamas & papas" catalogue but then a local birth/baby group leaflet came thorugh for her & I noticed her in the garden (we don't get to share it  but our lounge overlooks it - yes, I was curtain twitching  ) & she's defo got a fair sized baby bump...she's about my age, maybe bit older...obviously pleased for her (although not seen her properly to speak to recently) but know we're gonna see her all time & then hear baby so not looking forward to it as it'll be right under my nose....I sooo want a BFP 

*Casper * (Nicki)...sending you loads of sticky vibes hun & hoping you get a positive result 

*Debs*...how come you were -200 something bubbles...did you burst someone elses & upset them  I've just got finger ache blowing you lots (shall I rephrase that  )

Hello to all you other lovely ladies    


Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

CANT THEY TELL IF YOUR PREGNANT HUN?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

What the acupuncturist  No I don't think he can tell if I am...but they have to know what day you are in your cycle cos that determines what they do...apparently a foetus is seen as "phlegm" in chinese medicine & they usually need to clear anything "phlegmy" or "congestated" but if you may be preggers then they obviously can't. Why, did you hear that they could  Perhaps they can tell & he didn't say anything cos I'm not   But he did ask about day in cycle etc & wouldn't do some things & also said fingers crossed I'll have positive news when I see him next Friday...so who knows 

Sorry...I was just adding some more to my other post when you must've posted....downstairs flat, the womans pregnant...happy for her but jealous too as it'll be right under our noses !


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

THATS MAD COS MY NEIGHBOUR HAS JUST TOLD ME SHES PREGNANT TOO!
FEEL THE SAME HAPPY AND ****** OFF!

I KNOW REFLEXOLOGISTS CAN SEE CHANGES IN YOUR WOMB, OVARIES ETC.
SO I JUST WONDERED?
IVE GOT BIG BOOBIES AGAIN


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Natalie...

Come into the chat room - the lounge...there's loadsa ladies there....


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good morning,
Hope you are all well?
Sorry Minx, had another early night(becoming a real bore)!
Did you enjoy the chat room, ive been in b4 but im a slow typer so they normally forget im there!
Felling quite ill today, was awake early this morning feeling sick and tummy pain(same as last month )
A new one this month though, a big blue vein in booby?
Whats everyone doing this weekend? ive got a wedding to go to tonight so 2 glasses of wine for me, yippee!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning nutters,


Oh natalie and natasha,its getting a bit freaky with you two,I would be over the moon if you 2 got bfp's                                  

Well Im 90% sure I ov'd yesterday    not due to go for scan till Monday so I dont think I will be having ant tx or bfp this time,I have just about had enough of this cos the nurses never listen to me,its like they are on auto pilot   and I always seem to ov on a fri/sat as they are closed at w/e's     I am still gonna go for the scan on monday but not holding out any hope,also I havent been on the clomid this month so I dont know what effects that would have had on my follies,I hope Im making tham on my own,dont htink I could stand taking clomid again,it really didnt agree with me

Anyway moan over,got to do house work now   

Kelly x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Just go for it Kelly and ill pray like mad for you!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Make sure get you get plenty of action over the weekend    & keeping everything crossed for you....so hope it's your month   

Hi Natalie

A big blue boobie vein sounds promising   Keep positive hun as AF symptoms are just like pg symptoms so could be your lucky month     Have a fab time at the wedding & enjoy 

Well after saying all that I'm not really practising what I preach as I don't feel positive at all this month...admittedly no AF symptoms but then again, no symptoms of pg either...starting to feel quite pessimistic about this month...not even bothered buying a HPT & won't unless AF doesn't arrive on 7th. 

Is anyone any good at basal temping 

I've been basal temping this month (1st time ever)...they were around 36.19 before ovulation then jumped to 36.59 straight after ovulation. Then rose to 36.79 for 3 days, dropped to 36.66 on 6dpo & now back to 36.79 for last 4 days...but I know they're sposed to stay high until your AF arrives so we'll see if they drop below baseline in few days...just have to wait & see I spose but I'm not getting my hopes up.

Anyway, hope all you other clomid chicks are doing fine...  

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Posted this oin other message but wanted to make sure I let you all know!

Nicki.xx



Casper said:


> Don't believe it have just typed big long message and lost it!
> 
> Anyway.......................went home last night via the chemist and peed in a jar so could test with 2 brands at the same time, first response and the clearblue digital that said  in the morning, they both said  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So that's 4  in about 18 hours so there must be something there!
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

casper  fantastic!!!!! you go girl!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way ladies ............................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36210.new#new


----------

